# We have BABIES!!!! Our very first baby goats ever!



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We have TWINS - our very first baby goats ever!! Zuni had a little girl and little boy between 2 and 4:30 am this morning. Of course, she waited until we were between checking and delivered them all on her own - which was fine with me since she did a great job. 

It's been a long time since I've posted photos, so if this doesn't work - I will try again. :?

Has anyone ever had problems with cats and baby dwarf goats? They seem awfully interested, but no one has tried anything, yet...

Baby Boy








Baby Boy, again








Zuni and the twins








Zuni and the twins








The twins with the girl facing us


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, Oh my gosh they're adorable. Shelly


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh how cute. Not sure about the cats as I do not have any but I am sure someone will chime in on that one.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are sooooooooo......... CUTE!!!!!!!!! I don't think I would worry about the cats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! HOW CUTE!! WHAT COLORS!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on your first kids, how exciting!!!!!!


As to the cats - our one cat gets in with the goats all the time. The mama does keep the cat away from the kids in the first few days but after that the cat didn't seem interested.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Zuni is letting the cat that has slept in with them before hang around, but runs the others off - we'll keep an eye on them. The cats brought a jack-rabbit in once, quartered it and stuffed it in a carpeted cat box... I threw the box out and had to scrub the blood off the walls. Teach me to resuce cats!! :lol: 

Honey is next - due on Thursday, so please keep your fingers crossed for us! Thanks, again!! We're missing Goatweb and glad we found y'all.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about the cats as mine are curious too and they smell milk that is the draw I think, but they are not that brave...the babies make it all worth while and they are so fun to watch also...mine are all now 2 mths old or older and none due till March and yours sure are cute...I just sold my little wether and I miss him already...have fun with them they grow so fast...I dotn think I ever get over the thrill when they are being born either...it just gives me chills ...every time whether its goats or cows or anything around here....


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW! Those are some beautiful babies! Their mom is gorgeous, too! I really love the colors on the little girl. 

I have lots of barn cats....never had a problem with them bothering the goat, although I have a huge tom cat that loves to cuddle up w/them when they are sleeping. The others mostly sniff them over then ignore them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

HOW ADORABLE!!!! That is just tooo cute!!!!!

We have a couple of cats and the goats usually just run them out of the pins if they get tired of them. I wouldn't think they would be a problem.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on those adorable babies- they look so much like their mom.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

OH they are sooo cute. i like there momma to. what nice colors. i always love to look at nigi babies because they look so small compared to the alpine ones that i get.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! Congrats and good luck with the next kidding!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! We have cats in the barn and around the goats, they don't bother them at all. Just me when I'm trying to milk and they want a taste!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all, again!! It's great to have this type of community online. I am sooooo glad that we found you since Goatweb is down. We are exhausted, but momma and babies are doing great - bedding down for the night. I'll post more photos in the next couple of days, and, of course, once Honey has her babies, too!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cute! I love buckskins.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats again!! and I can't wait to see those new pics


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww what cute babies!


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are sooooo cute. Love the colors, what a great time this will be for you. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

gotta chime in with the 'so cute'!! i love the way the mom and babes all 'match'. very nice. what did the dad look like?
enjoy. and good luck with the next arrivals. just great little ones!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Those are some pretty lil' babies...and momma too!
They are adorable and it looks as though their momma is very attentive...so I wouldn't worry bout the kitties hurting those babies...I'd worry more of momma putting a hurtin' on the kitties!!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

cute kids said:


> what did the dad look like?


The sire was a buckskin pinto, MCH Lost Valley KW Orion *S. You can check his photo at http://www.prairiewoodranch.com/sires.html.

He's a nice buck, too, as well as pretty!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

SOOOOO CUTE !!!!
Makes me want more nd's .... sigh.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, what beauties!!!! They are PRECIOUS!!! Congrats!!  

I wouldn't worry about the cats, either...if mom suspects that they are going to be up to no good she will run them into next week...or through the barn wall, which ever comes first!! :shock:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

how did I manage to miss this thread...they are cute!! Congrats...a late congrats but one nonetheless


----------

